# Deere Headbadge



## JO BO (Nov 30, 2020)

Wow!   beautiful 1896 Deere model B ( I think that was a tandem)  headbadge on Ebay right now....So super rare. What do you estimate it going for?  Jo Bo


----------



## Rambler (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes it is a nice badge, up to $750 now with 5 days to go. I would sure like to see the bike it was removed from. Sad that it lost it's badge.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 5, 2020)

JO BO said:


> Wow!   beautiful 1896 Deere model B ( I think that was a tandem)  headbadge on Ebay right now....So super rare. What do you estimate it going for?  Jo Bo



You are the John Deere expert John , what are your thoughts sir?


----------



## JO BO (Dec 5, 2020)

$1250-$1500 were my thoughts.    But have never seen one sell alone


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 5, 2020)

Wow!  That seems like a lot, I would prefer a Flying Merkel badge myself but I get it.


----------



## JO BO (Dec 5, 2020)

I am looking at it from the tractor guys' view point as many of them really go all out on very scarce Deere items. Some have very impressive collections and aren't afraid to lay out the funds for building them.   We have some bike guys that fit that category as well.  I have seen a few Flying Merkel badges sell but never a Deere so will be a precedent setter I think.


----------



## JO BO (Dec 5, 2020)

I just found an old post from Hoofhearted for an 1896 Deere "Roadster" headbadge that sold on Ebay in 2012.....It fetched $810.00  but that is 8 years ago so not current values......It will be fun to see if a bike or tractor guy gets it....For now it looks like a bike guy has the winning bid.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Mercian (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi,

an earlier version of the A badge on a bike here;









						1890's John Deere Bicycle Model A | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Cool Bike. Not mine. Just thought I would share.




					thecabe.com


----------



## JO BO (Dec 5, 2020)

The Ebay badge is the first one I have seen from outside the mid West states........San Francisco dealership which I believe started in 1889


----------



## Ricker (Dec 6, 2020)

whoa... that price was impressive


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2020)

$2200.00


----------



## JO BO (Dec 6, 2020)

Can’t say I am shocked as it is probably the only one of that type and anything Deere is top money


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2020)

Very nice!  Did you get it John?


----------



## JO BO (Dec 7, 2020)

No Wasn't me....looks like a bike guy though so maybe someone here on The Cabe.   Very nice unique addition to any collection  Jo Bo


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 7, 2020)

I might have bid, if I had only seen earlier, that it was an “A-deer” head badge(!).


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Dec 7, 2020)

Makes me feel good. I have a very nice Roadster Model A Deere Headbadge.


----------



## JO BO (Dec 8, 2020)

Farmboy1895 said:


> Makes me feel good. I have a very nice Roadster Model A Deere Headbadge.



Is yours from mid West state?   Would like to see picture of it if you would.  Thanks JO BO


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sorry for delay Mr. Jo Bo.  Attached is my Deere Roadster A Badge. Minneapolis, Minn. This is the same town where my 12 Michaelson motorcycle was built.


----------



## JO BO (Dec 11, 2020)

Very nice......thanks for sharing.   Great to know they are out there


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 11, 2020)

Farmboy1895 said:


> Sorry for delay Mr. Jo Bo.  Attached is my Deere Roadster A Badge. Minneapolis, Minn. This is the same town where my 12 Michaelson motorcycle was built.
> 
> View attachment 1316734



Interesting this one says "High Grade" and the other two shown do not.  Were these offered in different trim levels?  Who actually built Deere's bicycles?


----------



## JO BO (Dec 11, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Interesting this one says "High Grade" and the other two shown do not.  Were these offered in different trim levels?  Who actually built Deere's bicycles?



Yes I noticed that right off. With the advertising of the day most ads seemed to show that "high Grade" inscription but all badges I have seen to date didn't have that so was wondering if any did exist with it.  I understand a few different bike manufacturers were used to build their bikes to their specs. It was a hard time to get the demand met for sales because of the bike craze at the time Deere bikes were made,so several out sources had to be obtained from lit I have read.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2020)

Here is where they were located in San Francisco:


----------



## JO BO (Dec 12, 2020)

Awesome info


----------



## R4picks (Dec 16, 2020)

Rambler said:


> Yes it is a nice badge, up to $750 now with 5 days to go. I would sure like to see the bike it was removed from. Sad that it lost it's badge.



I was the seller. The badge was purchased by my father a while ago and had been sitting in a box for a long time. The badge has a new life someplace and will be loved.


----------

